# how to get a dwa licence



## Brett (Jul 21, 2009)

not planning on getting 1 but always wondered what you have to actually do to get the licence and once you get the licence is that it you cant get eny snake you want without being checked up on everyso often ?


----------



## Brett (Jul 21, 2009)

found the answer to my question cheers


----------



## Snakes Incorporated (Jun 27, 2006)

Hey bretts balls what is the process?


----------



## wildlifewarrior (Jun 26, 2008)

Snakes Incorporated said:


> Hey bretts balls


lol...sooooooooooooo gay


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

Snakes Incorporated said:


> Hey bretts balls what is the process?


Probably something along these lines
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/dwa-species/124942-how-get-dwa-license.html


----------



## Snakes Incorporated (Jun 27, 2006)

wildlifewarrior said:


> lol...sooooooooooooo gay


What ??? I am crazy not stupid


----------



## wildlifewarrior (Jun 26, 2008)

Snakes Incorporated said:


> What ??? I am crazy not stupid


nevermind dude...was abit of jokey banter: victory:


----------



## Snakes Incorporated (Jun 27, 2006)

wildlifewarrior said:


> nevermind dude...was abit of jokey banter: victory:


Thought you may have had the hots for me or something:lol2:


----------



## Brett (Jul 21, 2009)

Snakes Incorporated said:


> Hey bretts balls what is the process?


 about 1 million things :lol2:


----------



## Taz Devil (May 20, 2008)

LiveFoodshop did an email campaign to various councils for costs of getting a DWAL.

the link is here:-
Dwa By County - Livefood UK Forum


----------



## Snakes Incorporated (Jun 27, 2006)

So you guys pay the local municipality to send around someone to check on your facility and the what has a vet to do with it? 
What are the standard requirements before picking up a phone?


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

A vet is used to inspect to check the enclosures and facility is practical and capable of housing the animal/s applyed for, for wellfair of the animals. usually specialist vets who actually work with zoo's are used not just your bog stock rabbit and dog vets so to speak


----------



## Brett (Jul 21, 2009)

leecb0 said:


> A vet is used to inspect to check the enclosures and facility is practical and capable of housing the animal/s applyed for, for wellfair of the animals. usually specialist vets who actually work with zoo's are used not just your bog stock rabbit and dog vets so to speak


 so everytime you get a new snake someone has to come and check you out ?


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

bretts balls said:


> so everytime you get a new snake someone has to come and check you out ?


in theory yes, some councils may do it depending on how well they know the keeper etc,


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

leecb0 said:


> usually specialist vets who actually work with zoo's are used not just your bog stock rabbit and dog vets so to speak


Not in my case!


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

bretts balls said:


> so everytime you get a new snake someone has to come and check you out ?


That will depend on your council i would say. i dont have an inspection for every new snake as when i had my inspection i had setups for 5 different snakes which were all different ie arboreal vipers mountan viper desert and savanha, these were set ups for snakes i had coming but my schedual had 15 or so spiecies of snake. If the vet has seen you have set up correctly for the original there is no real need for them to inspect, but if was to say get a caimen or a gila then i would have to have an inspection



SiUK said:


> Not in my case!


As i said usually it is:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Snakes Incorporated said:


> Thought you may have had the hots for me or something:lol2:


Nah, it was just WLW coming out to the world :lol2:.


----------



## Brett (Jul 21, 2009)

Spikebrit said:


> Nah, it was just WLW coming out to the world :lol2:.


 hahahahaha


----------



## Brett (Jul 21, 2009)

paulrimmer69 said:


> in theory yes, some councils may do it depending on how well they know the keeper etc,


blimy thats bad


----------

